# аккардион



## Shpilya001 (7 Май 2014)

и чьего он производства?


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

*Shpilya001*,
Хоть бы одним глазком на него взглянуть :biggrin:

Кстати, их обычно называют "аккордеон"

Загрузите для простоты на файлообменник и дайте ссылку


----------



## Shpilya001 (7 Май 2014)

незнаю как загрузить фото


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

*Shpilya001*,

действительно "аккардион" :biggrin: 
Он реально бесценен, то есть цена стремиться к нулю. Как он назывался, когда был аккордеоном не скажу, но если он не представляет из себя какой-либо семейной реликвии, то отдайте пионерам для опытов.

Лет ему за 70 и такого барахла последнее время много здесь "оценивалось". Увы, но даже если вбухать в него гору денег, инструментом он уже вряд ли станет.


----------



## Shpilya001 (7 Май 2014)

ну что поможете?


очень смешно,кстати он еще без ремонта живой,а называется он конзопримо,остряк :yahoo:


----------



## vev (7 Май 2014)

*Shpilya001*,

Ну если Вы такой эксперт в аккордеонах, то зачем вопросы здесь задавать?

Давайте по-порядку:

- мех убит насмерть
- клавиатура правая - просто хлам с выломанными клавишами
- вся лайка должна уже на ладан дышать
- мастика внутри уже за это время должна высохнуть и рассыпаться

Продолжать?

И это мы еще не слышали его звука. Не думаю, что "инструмент" идеально настроен


----------



## internetbayan (7 Май 2014)

Разговор короткий - НА СВАЛКУ!


----------



## MAN (8 Май 2014)

Shpilya001 писал:


> незнаю как загрузить фото


 Извиняйте, Шпиля, но ещё вы не знаете, что "не" с глаголом пишется раздельно и, судя по первому фото, где у аккордеона верх, а где низ. Вы задали свои вопросы на форуме, где в основном собираются люди, знающие толк в таких музыкальных инструментах как аккордеоны и баяны (именно в инструментах, а не в утильсырье) и по-моему вам вполне доходчиво и обстоятельно объяснили, что в музыкальном плане данный аккордеон, даже будучи новым не представлял особой ценности (поскольку явный ширпотреб), а уж в своем теперешнем престарелом и ветхом состоянии не стоит вообще ничего. Напрасно обижаетесь. А сколько вам предложат, если вы пойдёте с ним на блошиный рынок, никому здесь неведомо. Я могу лишь предположить, что это максимум две-три сотни рублей.


----------



## IvanM (8 Май 2014)

В защиту. Коробка в общем цела, если не стоял в сырости, то и внутри должно всё сохраниться. Сделать новые мехи, отремонтировать. С клавишами будут проблемы, да. Кто его так жевал? Зачем с инструментами так обращаться? 
Конечно, это только для особых любителей раритетов и реставрации. Но где такого святого человека найти?
Кстати, старое не обязательно значит плохое. 100-летние концертины стоят кучу денег, почти как новые Юпитеры. И многие 50-летние кнопочные аккордеоны тоже могут быть не хуже современных.


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

*IvanM*,
Иван,

речь же не о концертино за "кучу денег", а о данном конкретном "инструменте". Человек, который готов заниматься реставрацией, как минимум знает, что он хочет и сколько это суммарно стоит.

Старое - не значит плохое. У меня есть некоторое количество инструментов, почти моих ровесников 70-х - 80-х, что называется "гаражного хранения" и вполне пристойного качества. Но между ними и "аккардионом" разница в 30-40 лет и хозяева были намного гуманнее


----------



## IvanM (8 Май 2014)

*vev*,
Да-да, я согласен. Эта штукенция много не стоит. Скорее речь о сотнях рублей, не более. Я просто хотел сказать, что не всё ещё потеряно. Вдруг у него там голоса классные? По фото же ничего нельзя никогда сказать, только личный осмотр.

За подобный струмент в *намного лучшем* состоянии кто-то дал 350 р. :sarcasti: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Akkordeon-Accordion-Piano-Sybilla-Brand-/200921009251

А кто-то не пожалел и 1200 р.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Akkordeon-Orchestrola-80-Baesse-DIX-Laengsschuff-Tonzunge
n-D-R-P-/221237309834

Вот и пилите, Шура думайте, Шпиля. :biggrin:

А, ещё. Я было подумал, что у него регистры сзади, а оказалось, что у него нет их. Так что действительно, как выше умные люди сказали, дешёвый двухголосый ширпотреб для простых бюргеров. Снимите голоса и отдайте мастеру, это единственно, что ценное там, можно приспособить куда-нибудь.


----------

